# letzte angeklickten Editor ermitteln



## wm (28. Apr 2011)

Ich hab herausgefunden, dass man das ExecutionEvent abfangen kann, aus dem Event lässt sich der aktive Editor ermitteln. Hier wird der Editor über die zuvor ausgeführte Mausaktion (Kontextmenu) innerhalb des Editors identifiziert.

```
public Object execute(ExecutionEvent event) throws ExecutionException {

        Shell shell = HandlerUtil.getActiveShell(event)
        ...

        return null;
    }
```
Wenn ich nun in einem Editor gearbeitet habe und dann in meine neue View klicke, wird das TabbedPane des aktiven Editors inaktiv dargestellt, natürlich genau wie beim Klick in eine andere View z.B. 'Console'.
In meiner neuen View ist eine Liste mit Strings und durch Doppelklick auf ein Item der Liste in der neuen View soll dieser String in den zuletzt aktiven Editor an der Position des Cursors geschrieben werden. 
Gibt es eine globale Abfrage für den zuletzt aktiven Editor oder wie kann ich in der View herausfinden, welcher Editor zuletzt aktiv war?


----------



## Atze (28. Apr 2011)

kein plan obs da was gibt, aber ne idee wäre selbst ne art stack zu verwalten wo sich die editoren "anmelden". dann hättest du die reihenfolge. ist nur n gedanke.


----------



## wm (28. Apr 2011)

```
PlatformUI.getWorkbench().getActiveWorkbenchWindow().getActivePage().getActiveEditor()
                .getEditorSite().getShell();
```


----------



## Atze (28. Apr 2011)

\o/


----------

